# Battlemap creation solution for sci-fi RPGs (Starfinder, Star Wars, Traveller, etc.)



## heruca (Jul 21, 2018)

9 new sci-fi themed content Add-Ons from PWork Wargames have just been released for MapForge (battlemap creation software for RPGs).

Use these Add-Ons to create tactical-scale battlemaps of spacestations, bases, or even large starships.

Each set focuses on a particular theme or segment, such as medical bays, engineering sections, derelict versions, hangars, etc.

Click here and scroll down a bit to peruse the new Add-Ons. They are available both individually and in a discounted bundle of all 9 sets.


----------

